# Horse and Rider Jumping/Flat critique :) New Adventures!



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! She is beautiful! I love how she USES her hindquarters! :grin:

I can see she is very new to jumping. Overjumps by a few miles, and doesn't have that nice rounded shape. But over time and consistent training should get her rounded and calm. I can't see what would be stopping her from doing hunter classes.

Good luck and let us know how it all goes! :wink:


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

She's a beautiful mare. 
You two look perfect together. 
If I could get the gelding I ride to put his head down like that, I'd be set!
Good luck!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I think she would make a cute lower level hunter. As someone else said, she overjumps but that should go away with more training. 

Cute! I've never seen a Saddlebred jump!

What kind of bit do you use on her? I just couldn't tell what it was by the pics. Also, do you have a standing martingale on her? She looks like she might be having trouble using her neck because of whatever is tying her head down.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys  She's a blast to ride...she is definitely still learning the "head down" thing lol!

We have draw-reins on in the flat pictures and we put an old loose standing martingale on for jumping...that awkward gazelle jump is all her right now though lol! you can see the martingale dropping in the pictures...she even looks like that when she free jumps 

We don't plan on doing anything but the low level stuff...at least i dont lol! She is learning to relax over the gymnastics and my instructor/friend is going to put me in a running martingale to hopefully encourage her and have her realize stretching her neck is OK! She will work with me on the flat and little crossrails and gymnastics and the girl who is jumping her, who knows what she's doing lol, will be working with the horse itself to get her more experience...because i dont know how to properly fix anything so its really nice to have knowledgable people there that are willing to help  Like I said, my horse loves it! So i might as well learn how to do it correctly


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh and she has a smooth eggbutt in her mouth! She is still learning that she doesn't have to crank her head up when bit contact comes but she tries oh so hard and once she relaxes she moves very nicely and as you can see she can really stretch thoose little legs!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

she has a cute little jump - the neck sucking thing shes doing my girl did when she was quite green but not she jumps with a much nicer bascle... so I def think you will get that out of her....

I love the movement of the saddleseat horses - You dont really see it over here cause its not big - but she looks so cute over the poles


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

def has potential!!!! 

watch ur hands!!! they are piano-- y  everything else looks good- hard to judge a dressage position when ur in a forward cut saddle


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

The only thing that really needs to be fixed is your release in my opinion. Granted the horse is jumping HUGE over those fences, but you can start anticipating that and give the horse the room to stretch its head over the jump. If the horse continues to be pulled on over the jumps, I'm afraid he'll start thinking that jumping is going to hurt him. So watch that release and make sure he's good to go when he jumps


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

THanks everyone! Yeah I definitely need to work on my piano hands...i think i was just kind of bending and pushing them forward to be nice to her mouth over the poles. As for the jumping release I can't fix that...lol its not me jumping her  I wish I was capable of doing that yet!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

shes really cute !! i know a bunch of saddlebreds & crosses that are GREAT jumpers =]


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks gypsygirl  She absolutely loves it! Has to elarn how to do it "properly" but the drive and excitement is definitely there  She gives those jumps a good "sproing" lol!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

OH D: sorry, I thought that was you  lol


----------

